# ***OFFICIAL*** - Randy Couture vs. Brock Lesnar DISCUSSION THREAD (pre/post)



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Conduct all your discussion pre & post-fight on this fight, as *Randy "The Natural" Couture* makes his way back into the octagon to defend his Heavyweight title against *Brock Lesnar* in *HERE. All* other threads concerning anything during this fight, or its outcome *WILL BE MERGED INTO THIS ONE*

Thanks guys

*MLS*


----------



## Tilen (Jun 20, 2007)

i hate to say it, but Randy will get beaten, badly


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think Randy will take this after exposing Brock's wrestling.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I think Brock will take this based on his size and speed. Dear God Randy prove me wrong!


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> I think Randy will take this after exposing Brock's wrestling.


This is what I think also, I think Randy will get the T/KO after putting Brock on his back a couple times and giving him some elbows.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

The Legend said:


> This is what I think also, I think Randy will get the T/KO after putting Brock on his back a couple times and giving him some elbows.


I think that would make me happy enough to shotgun a 12 pack


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

I am a little worried for Randy in this one, but I have to believe that Randy's lifetime of experience will be the winning factor. I wish he didn't have so much time between his last match and this one. Anyhow, I am pulling for Captain America, WAR COUTURE!!!


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

This is how its gonna go- Randys gonna beat him standing up gonna clinch him up to the cage gonna put him on his back against the cage and maul him with elbows and punches from all positions. The only thing I dont know is if Brock will give up his back in a bad situation if he does maybe a rear choke. Randys gonna win. And then again I could be wrong!


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

i think randy will get this one via TKO in the 2nd.. :thumb02:
Lesnar will probably dominate the first round and in the 2nd randy will probably end up in Lesnars half guard and pound him from there.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Randy by 2nd round sub after doing some work on Brock. The captain is back baby. Bring on Randy vs Nog already:thumb02:.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I gotta say I think Randy is going to work Brock on the feet and eventually knock Brock down with a punch and finish him with a rear naked choke.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

The Cap by being a better, more experienced fighter. I think he's going to outbox Brock and then take him down in the second and pound him out.


----------



## DA_sasori (Nov 13, 2008)

I propose a sig bet. I say lesnar will stop couture via sub or tko. Anybody wanna take that bet


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

I dont see Randy gettin brock to the ground. Just my opinion. Brock by 2nd round TKO


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Just looking at the photo's of the press conference (as i'm at work and cant view the vid) and Brock looks real nervous.

And theres many ways Randy can put Brock on his back, he doesnt even need to out wrestle him to do it. He can set the big guy off balance and trip him, that will be his easiest way. But i believe Randy can even wrestle brock to the ground. 

This fight cant come fast enough for me!


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

True true. I think if Brock has a better chance if he goes out there like he did against Mir/Herring and is fearless ..trying to maul Randy. I believe he will lose if him /his camp are trying to "outgame" Randy.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Thats what worries me. He could easily overwhelm Randy in the opening 2 minutes. I sure hope not though, cos A) i want Randy to win, and B) i dont like short main events


----------



## out 4 the count (Oct 13, 2008)

I love old man Couture as much as the next man, but Lesnar is ******* huge and it's not like Couture is the greatest counter for it.

We'll just have to hope that Couture's legendary game planning is up to the task.


----------



## MMA City (Nov 13, 2008)

I have faith in Lesnar's inexperience. Give him a year or two, and I might change my mind, but my count goes to Couture in the bottom of the first or second round.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Couture is going to win this, probably by RNC or Decision.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Brock by gogopalta.


----------



## BDS (Nov 15, 2008)

So they did the weigh ins, Brock came in at 265 on the dot and most likely will be 275ish come fight time. Couture on the other hand came in at 220 and probably won't add much if any weight before the fight. 

It should be interesting looks like Randy is going for a speed/endurance battle with Brock.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

man i dont even know lol i put 300 credits on randy


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Brocks gonna get tired, besid es who has he beat Heath herring? Randy sure aint no heath and heath has always had serious problems with wrestlers ala Jake Obrien. I swear to god I Almost think this fight is a missmatch, all he has to do is move away from Brock for a while and start doing what he did to Silvia, beat him in the standup and then impose his will. Randy knows he needs this fight worse than Brock, Phuck I dont even think Brock deserves a title shot.Everybody keeps sayin Brocks soo huge, good hell get tired that much quicker. Randy is way smarter than Brock and I know he has a good gameplan almost always does.


----------



## Prone_to_rage (Jan 2, 2007)

jcal said:


> Brocks gonna get tired, besid es who has he beat Heath herring? Randy sure aint no heath and heath has always had serious problems with wrestlers ala Jake Obrien. I swear to god I Almost think this fight is a missmatch, all he has to do is move away from Brock for a while and start doing what he did to Silvia, beat him in the standup and then impose his will. Randy knows he needs this fight worse than Brock, Phuck I dont even think Brock deserves a title shot.Everybody keeps sayin Brocks soo huge, good hell get tired that much quicker. Randy is way smarter than Brock and I know he has a good gameplan almost always does.




i would not but to much on brock getting tired. Randy is the more experianced fighter, but no one can say what the layoff will cause. Lesnar is a good wrestler with heavy hands(although his standup is not that good) if brock has been training positioning and his stand up i believe he can win this fight. 

Randy needs a good gameplan and to hope he can keep brock on his back, but i do not know if he can do that. overall i think brock takes this fight and will not tire out as some people seem to think


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Does anyone know who else Brock's trainers have worked with. I know he has his own camp around him, but are they quality guys? I really don't know. I do seriously doubt him being at purple belt level in BJJ.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Does anyone know who else Brock's trainers have worked with. I know he has his own camp around him, but are they quality guys? I really don't know. I do seriously doubt him being at purple belt level in BJJ.


Brock a purple belt? WOW he must be amazing on the ground, seeing he got a PURPLE belt in less than 2 years. He must have got it online from tiger schulman


----------



## jbm6700 (Nov 15, 2008)

Randy is an expert at exposing an opponents weakness. He's going to try for a submission. Brock's inexperience may cost him the fight just like it did with Mir. If he avoids the submission he'll probably win. Love Couture though.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Fight could easily go either way, but I gotta pull for my man Randy.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

If Brock wins I look forward to coming here and reading the excuses from those picking Randy to win.



CornbreadBB said:


> Brock by gogopalta.


Puhleez! Flying armbar...be sure.


----------



## Matt_Serra_Fan (Oct 15, 2006)

Sig bet anyone?

Im kind of 50/50 on it, but I'll take Brock.


----------



## MMA City (Nov 13, 2008)

Matt_Serra_Fan said:


> Sig bet anyone?
> 
> Im kind of 50/50 on it, but I'll take Brock.


I was inclined on Couture winning, but after all the drama he's been going through recently, I don't know anymore.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

The only thing that would surprise me in this fight is if Randy dominates the whole thing. I could see any other outcome (decision, tko, sub) with Randy or Brock winning but I can't see Randy being dominate the whole time against someone so big with a good wrestling background and powerful punches.

In any case I'm 51% sure Brock wins.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

why in the world would anybody think Brock has good hands? cause he caught heath with a lucky overhand right that anybody SHOULD have seen coming and it didnt even KO him on the other hand Randy has beat chuck standing up and Tim Sylvia standing up and tim weighed 280 and had koed Arlovski 2 times and Ricco rodriguez Brock is gonna get SOOOOO exposed in this fight just like Kimbo. Remember it aint the size of the dog in the fight its the size of the fight in the dog.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

How in the hell can you compare Tim Sylvia to Brock Lesnar? Ones got 5 inches on the other. Plus, their is a slight difference in their physiques.


----------



## Elitemajik (Dec 31, 2006)

jcal said:


> why in the world would anybody think Brock has good hands? cause he caught heath with a lucky overhand right that anybody SHOULD have seen coming and it didnt even KO him on the other hand Randy has beat chuck standing up and Tim Sylvia standing up and tim weighed 280 and had koed Arlovski 2 times and Ricco rodriguez Brock is gonna get SOOOOO exposed in this fight just like Kimbo. Remember it aint the size of the dog in the fight its the size of the fight in the dog.


Lesnar also put Frank Mir to the ground a couple times with punches. He might not have knock out power but those punches have alot of power


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> Brock by gogopalta.


Brock thinks a gogopalta is something you order at a Mexican Restaurant.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> How in the hell can you compare Tim Sylvia to Brock Lesnar? Ones got 5 inches on the other. Plus, their is a slight difference in their physiques.


Talking about how someone thinks lessner has good enough hands and is gonna knock Randy outin the standup, so I was using Silvia for an example of how good Randy has become standing up and about weight. Like Randy hasnt dropped guys Lessners size before. And your right about comparing sivia to lessner, Silvia was and is a way better striker, It cant even be argued RIGHT


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

jcal said:


> *why in the world would anybody think Brock has good hands? cause he caught heath with a lucky overhand right that anybody SHOULD have seen coming and it didnt even KO him on the other hand Randy has beat chuck standing up and Tim Sylvia standing up and tim weighed 280 and had koed Arlovski 2 times and Ricco rodriguez Brock is gonna get SOOOOO exposed in this fight just like Kimbo.* Remember it aint the size of the dog in the fight its the size of the fight in the dog.


not only is this stupid but it's said stupidly...holy run on sentence batman


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Aaronyman I'm not sure why but it seems like maybe only 5 or 6 members can actually talk about this fight logically. It is amazing lol.

I look foward to talking to you after this fight in one of these threads but man get ready for a lot more retarted posts like that.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

jcal said:


> why in the world would anybody think Brock has good hands? cause he caught heath with a lucky overhand right that anybody SHOULD have seen coming and it didnt even KO him on the other hand Randy has beat chuck standing up and Tim Sylvia standing up and tim weighed 280 and had koed Arlovski 2 times and Ricco rodriguez Brock is gonna get SOOOOO exposed in this fight just like Kimbo. Remember it aint the size of the dog in the fight its the size of the fight in the dog.


Don't even start to compare Brock to Kimbo. Kimbo never fought a decent opponent and was knocked out in a fixed match in under 15 seconds. Brock, on the other hand, beat a game opponent in Heath Herring in impressive fashion, and is now fighting a champion. Losing to Couture would in no way be the same as Kimbo losing to Petruzelli. I'm not even a Brock fan, but the Kimbo comparison is ******* stupid.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> Don't even start to compare Brock to Kimbo. Kimbo never fought a decent opponent and was knocked out in a fixed match in under 15 seconds. Brock, on the other hand, beat a game opponent in Heath Herring in impressive fashion, and is now fighting a champion. Losing to Couture would in no way be the same as Kimbo losing to Petruzelli. I'm not even a Brock fan, but the Kimbo comparison is ******* stupid.


 That was a pretty bad comparison wasnt it> LOL


----------



## wolfbot (Oct 5, 2008)

Remember also that Herring almost finished Nog in the first round of their fight. Nog won a close decision, but Herring managed to avoid serious damage and inflicted as much as he got. 

Forget about Lesnar's former association with WWE. It's in his past, and has no bearing on his fight skills.


----------



## Wanna-be (Apr 23, 2007)

Chris Lytle was spot on when it comes to predicting this fight!




> *"I see no way Randy can win. He’s too old, too small and [had] too long of a layoff. Lesnar is too massive, athletic and younger. That being said, I think Randy wins."*


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

People talk about Randys Long layoff, do they actually think he didnt train all the time, teach allthe time and stay in shape? Some of the hardest fights are in the gym, where else do they throw 10 fresh guys at you 1 after the other with no rest and work like that. Are we supposed to think Randys gonna come in here without being ready cause he hasnt had a PPV fight in 2 years? Brocks gonna get tired,brocks gonna get tired. Chriss lytle thought he was gonna beat Koscheck man was he wrong, he looked like a zombie from dawn of the dead when it was over.


----------



## MMA City (Nov 13, 2008)

wolfbot said:


> Forget about Lesnar's former association with WWE. It's in his past, and has no bearing on his fight skills.


Looked like he was getting ready for a wrestling match in the Herring fight.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

My god, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

yea KO round 2 like i called it


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

It's a sad day in MMA. This is just sad.

Where the **** is Fedor?


----------



## Matt_Serra_Fan (Oct 15, 2006)

Lesnarrrrrr!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Woooo! Brock Lesnar Ftw!


----------



## bimmu (Oct 15, 2006)

Dammit...


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

HELLZ YEAH!!!!!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!


i love me some Couture, but the hate thrown at Brock makes me love him more. and this interview shows he is actually a class act. **** all the Brock Haters!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Good fight.


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

I’m embarrassed for MMA.


----------



## bimmu (Oct 15, 2006)

Do you think we'll still see a Couture/Fedor fight or maybe if White brings in Fedor, it'll be against Brock now?


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I can't wait for Noguiera to break him arm


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

NICE JOB BROCK!
ehh yea sure experience ...

nog via arm bar ...


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

I still don't think the belt should've been given out tonight. I think Nog can take Lesnar...


----------



## eruss2090 (Jun 21, 2007)

Great Fight

Fedor/Randy def losses some intrigue, but Id still love to see it


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

sicc said:


>



+1 ....


****!


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

When the trolls come marching in....I can't wait till Nog destroys him.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

cmon guys brock beat randy fair and square


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> I’m embarrassed for MMA.


Explain. It was an MMA fight. Both men had ample time to train, and both men knew the risks that the other presented. Perhaps Brock shouldn't be holding a title so early on in his career, but to say this is embarrassing? I'd really like to know why. Did Brock not earn this win tonight? Did he not earn his win over Herring? Has he not been showing consistent improvement? Please, if you're going to make a rather bold statement like that, at least explain yourself.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow was I wrong DAMN didnt think it was possible with only 3 fights, congrats to brock..... Fedor WILL KILL HIM.:confused05:


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> When the trolls come marching in....I can't wait till Nog destroys him.


Me neither hopefully Nog chokes him out.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

jcal said:


> why in the world would anybody think Brock has good hands? cause he caught heath with a lucky overhand right that anybody SHOULD have seen coming and it didnt even KO him on the other hand Randy has beat chuck standing up and *Tim Sylvia standing up and tim weighed 280 and had koed Arlovski 2 times* and Ricco rodriguez Brock is gonna get SOOOOO exposed in this fight just like Kimbo. Remember it aint the size of the dog in the fight its the size of the fight in the dog.


uhhhh he flash KO'd Arlovski once, the second time was a decision.... no 2 KO's

and to your lucky punch theory.... If he threw it and hit what he was aiming for.. its NOT a lucky punch, Heath fucked up and paid the price.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

haha and what if brock ko's the shit out of nog? u guys will start saying ... oo hopefully fedors arm bars 
him... BROCK WON FAIR AND SQUARE !

anyway nog via 3 rd sub


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Explain. It was an MMA fight. Both men had ample time to train, and both men knew the risks that the other presented. Perhaps Brock shouldn't be holding a title so early on in his career, but to say this is embarrassing? I'd really like to know why. Did Brock not earn this win tonight? Did he not earn his win over Herring? Has he not been showing consistent improvement? Please, if you're going to make a rather bold statement like that, at least explain yourself.


It's just embarrassing, there's no way around it. He won fair and square but it's still embarrassing. A WWF guy just came in and squashed one of the heros of MMA...it's embarrassing.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I can't wait till Nog rapes Lesnar.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Explain. It was an MMA fight. Both men had ample time to train, and both men knew the risks that the other presented. Perhaps Brock shouldn't be holding a title so early on in his career, but to say this is embarrassing? I'd really like to know why. Did Brock not earn this win tonight? Did he not earn his win over Herring? Has he not been showing consistent improvement? Please, if you're going to make a rather bold statement like that, at least explain yourself.


He's a pro-wrestler!!!!!!

and he has a world title after a 1-1 ufc record.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

I knew Lesnar would win, but I hate it. I don't hate lesnar, I actually like the guy, but I just hate what him winning will do to the sport of MMA.

Regardless of Brock's previous accomplishments as a NCAA champion, this win over Couture will delegitimize MMA to many many people. People will not understand Lesnar's past and will just see some big professional wrestler coming in and beating a future hall of famer in Couture. Sports analysts against MMA will now have something mroe to chew out about it now and people against MMA will continue to say how this isn't a real sport.

Not only that, a bunch of idiot WWE fans will now think MMA is cake and will think they can do it with ease. Ughhhhh.

I don't hate you Brock, I actually wish you success because of your NCAA wrestling background, I just wish your success didn't mean that MMA will be set back somewhat in many people's eyes


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

Brock's wrestling was exposed to be way overrated in this fight. Also his stamina could use some work, and he needs to learn how to pound a guy out without using the sides of his fist.

With that said, the guy has some serious power in his hands, and knees for that matter.


----------



## eruss2090 (Jun 21, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Explain. It was an MMA fight. Both men had ample time to train, and both men knew the risks that the other presented. Perhaps Brock shouldn't be holding a title so early on in his career, but to say this is embarrassing? I'd really like to know why. Did Brock not earn this win tonight? Did he not earn his win over Herring? Has he not been showing consistent improvement? Please, if you're going to make a rather bold statement like that, at least explain yourself.


Agreed, I got your back on this one.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I was pretty impressed with how Lesnar counter against Randy's attempt to take his back. I thought for sure he would have panicked and thus giving Randy an opening.

It kind of sucks how people are so bitter about Lesnar winning. I really thought Randy would have outworked him and eventually got the TKO but he got caught. I hope this does not turn into Sher because that would suck.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Tripod87 said:


> Not only that, a bunch of idiot WWE fans will now think MMA is cake and will think they can do it with ease. Ughhhhh.


Exactly!

Now watch we are going to hear from Kurt Angle soon:confused05:


----------



## PitbullX (Jul 4, 2006)

Let the Randy nuthuggin whinning begin....lol

He got beat- end of story. Post all the "Nog will tear Brock apart" responces you want but Capt. America is done- end of list. 16-9. No reason to see him in the HW division again.


----------



## phizeke (Apr 8, 2007)

I hated seeing Randy getting hammered like that....


----------



## BlitzGT (Aug 16, 2008)

gm2685 said:


> Brock's wrestling was exposed to be way overrated in this fight. Also his stamina could use some work, and he needs to learn hot to pound a guy out without using the sides of his fist.
> 
> With that said, the guy has some serious power in his hands, and knees for that matter.


Brocks wrestling wasnt exposed... He controlled Randy fairly well. I thought he did a great job when Randy almost got his back.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

I knew it! I'm not happy about it, but I knew it.

Randy did really well, though. He's definitely still a seriously game opponent at 45. If he fights again it will be against Coleman for a build-up, watch!


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Rated said:


> I was pretty impressed with how Lesnar counter against Randy's attempt to take his back. I thought for sure he would have panicked and thus giving Randy an opening.


Taking one's back is not just a BJJ thing, it's actually a huge tactic in amateur wrestling as well. In wrestling, taking someone's back is called leg riding. So wrestlers know how to defend leg riding and preventing it from happening. Trust me, Lesnar is very trained in this since he was an NCAA champion.


----------



## eruss2090 (Jun 21, 2007)

gm2685 said:


> Brock's wrestling was exposed to be way overrated in this fight.


How? He was facing a former alternate olympic greco-roman wrestler


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

man i will laugh my ass off if nog loses to mir


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

sicc said:


> It's just embarrassing, there's no way around it. He won fair and square but it's still embarrassing. A WWF guy just came in and squashed one of the heros of MMA...it's embarrassing.


Fair enough, and I can appreciate that, as a fellow MMA fan. It's always hard to see Randy go down. That said, Brock is no longer a 'WWF guy'. He hasn't been for years. From what we can see, he's taking the MMA game very seriously, and has shown that he is capable of improvement and doing the industry proud. Should he be denied these opportunities purely because of his past? Again, I completely understand you're angle, but on the other hand, Brock has denounced wrestling over and over, and has said time and again that MMA is where his heart now lies. I see no reason to begrudge the man his shot.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

man so much hate for brock... i mean it is not his fault that he tko'ed the living shit out of randy .. is it?


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Fair enough, and I can appreciate that, as a fellow MMA fan. It's always hard to see Randy go down. That said, Brock is no longer a 'WWF guy'. He hasn't been for years. From what we can see, he's taking the MMA game very seriously, and has shown that he is capable of improvement and doing the industry proud. Should he be denied these opportunities purely because of his past? Again, I completely understand you're angle, but on the other hand, Brock has denounced wrestling over and over, and has said time and again that MMA is where his heart now lies. I see no reason to begrudge the man his shot.


See my post on page 4, around the bottom half. I know Brock denounces WWE, but that's something casual fans - and MMA haters - will not acknowledge. I just think this sports gets setback to the general public after this, not to MMA fans or anything.


----------



## BlitzGT (Aug 16, 2008)

Maybe this will silence all the people who say Lesnar can not finish a fight.


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

eruss2090 said:


> How? He was facing a former alternate olympic greco-roman wrestler


It could have been due to a lacking of stamina, but he went for a couple lazy shots, that were stuffed by a guy 40lbs lighter than him.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Explain. It was an MMA fight. Both men had ample time to train, and both men knew the risks that the other presented. Perhaps Brock shouldn't be holding a title so early on in his career, but to say this is embarrassing? I'd really like to know why. Did Brock not earn this win tonight? Did he not earn his win over Herring? Has he not been showing consistent improvement? Please, if you're going to make a rather bold statement like that, at least explain yourself.


Simple,

Randy is a terrible match for Brock; Brock has very little skill or ability other than wrestling. He relies almost entirely on size and strength, the UFC has most of their better heavyweights stuck down the rankings (because they’re young and rookies) and the biggest reason is that now I’m going to have to hear millions of nobs telling me that the best fighters in the world can be determined by their “show muscle” bodybuilder roid physique.

I never said Brock didn’t earn it tonight or isn’t a quality heavyweight but he’s no where near a top 10 heavyweight and now he has the belt. I did see some clinch work tonight and some knees, that’s a start.

Just my opinion.:dunno:


----------



## BlitzGT (Aug 16, 2008)

gm2685 said:


> It could have been due to a lacking of stamina, but he went for a couple lazy shots, that were stuffed by a guy 40lbs lighter than him.


You should really know about wrestling before you start telling it how it is.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

Lesnar still needs some work, I mean, Randy had a massive weight disadvantage and still Couture damn near took him down. I'm not trying to tear down Brock's win but he can still use work. It's fair to say since this is his 4th MMA fight. Never the less, big ups to Lesnar.

I still believe Nog will beat him because it's Nog. He took a sick beating from a guy just as big and strong as Lesnar and still made him tap. But me saying this is saying that Nog will beat Mir but hey, I can't bet against Nog, unless he is fighting Fedor.

Nog vs Mir = people in America gaining MUCH more respect for Nog.


----------



## eruss2090 (Jun 21, 2007)

EddyC said:


> Denounced wrestling? I don't know what your talking about but Lesnar wrestled a match not to long ago and is talking about getting back in the ring.


Source?
I'm pretty sure he made it clear that he was done as a professional wrestler.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

BlitzGT said:


> Maybe this will silence all the people who say Lesnar can not finish a fight.


So because he finished one fight he now finishes fights? 

Once he gets a few more subs/(T)KO's then you can say he finishes fights.


----------



## BlitzGT (Aug 16, 2008)

ESPADA9 said:


> Simple,
> 
> Randy is a terrible match for Brock; Brock has very little skill or ability other than wrestling. He relies almost entirely on size and strength, the UFC has most of their better heavyweights stuck down the rankings (because they’re young and rookies) and the biggest reason is that now I’m going to have to hear millions of nobs telling me that the best fighters in the world can be determined by their “show muscle” bodybuilder roid physique.
> 
> ...


But he didnt use his wrestling just to grind out a decision. He rocked him and then pounded him out. TKO decision, not after 5 rounds split.


----------



## bimmu (Oct 15, 2006)

Oh well, if Tim Sylvia and his sloppy looking stance can be a champ, why not Brock?


----------



## Killerkrack (Sep 24, 2007)

As much as I'd like to just say that Brock got lucky...he didn't. It's always hard seeing Randy go down and as someone previously said he's still a game opponent. At one point he almost put Brock on his ass, and looked pretty crisp at times striking. However, the pure power and speed that Brock possessed was just to much, his knees were crisp his striking was decent and his control was great. Props to Brock for the win.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

ok i see it like this ... randy vs mir ( when he loses to nog) 
than nog subbing lesnar and randy getting title shot !


----------



## eruss2090 (Jun 21, 2007)

gm2685 said:


> It could have been due to a lacking of stamina, but he went for a couple lazy shots, that were stuffed by a guy 40lbs lighter than him.


Yeah a guy who has olympic level greco-roman wrestling ability.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> Simple,
> 
> Randy is a terrible match for Brock; Brock has very little skill or ability other than wrestling. He relies almost entirely on size and strength, the UFC has most of their better heavyweights stuck down the rankings (because they’re young and rookies) and the biggest reason is that now I’m going to have to hear millions of nobs telling me that the best fighters in the world can be determined by their “show muscle” bodybuilder roid physique.
> 
> ...


Again, fair enough. And if you're correct, I'm sure all will be made right when the winner of Mir vs. Nog squares off against Lesnar. Just remember, this story is far from finished.


----------



## ufc4life (Jul 14, 2008)

- DANA IS A HYPOCRATE AS LESNER GETS TITLE SHOT IN 2 FIGHTS........SMELLS LIKE KIMBO 

- POOR FIGHTERS LIKE FLORIAN ARE CONSECUTIVELY PERFORMING AND EG WINING 6 FIGHTS :dunno:

-RANDY SHOULD NOT BE AT HEAVYWEIGHT ANYMORE 

- GREAT FIGHTS raise01: 50 CENT .. WHAT A LOSER:confused03:


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

bimmu said:


> Oh well, if Tim Sylvia and his sloppy looking stance can be a champ, why not Brock?


Yeah as if Tim Sylvia is a good fighter......

I think it is unfair to Mir and Nogueira especially. Brock can win one fight and get a title shot however it happened and he won. Brock is the heavyweight champion.

He is a good fighter but I think he defiantly should have had more fights before a title shot and in the situation Nogueira should have gotten a title shot. I find it disgraceful and unethical what the UFC did with the situation pushing Nogueira away even though he was the champion with Randy refusing to come back.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm really shocked at how well Randy did, actually. I thought this would be a homicide.

It's hard to say what Randy will do from here. There's not many big money fights left for him in the UFC HW division. And a road to being next in line for the title would take at least a year... Crap.

I almost wish Sylvia was back in the UFC. He's not the best in the world, but he has all the tools to straight up tool Lesnar IMO.


----------



## bimmu (Oct 15, 2006)

Judoka said:


> Yeah as if Tim Sylvia is a good fighter......


That's kind of my point, if a mediocre fighter like Tim can somehow win, then why not Brock?

Not that I disagree with you, I do think that Brock got the title shot too quickly, with a record of 2-1 in MMA.


----------



## BlitzGT (Aug 16, 2008)

EddyC said:


> http://www.bloggingcentral.com/Quot...snt-Rule-out-a-Return-to-Wrestling-117469.php
> 
> 
> Yeah.....So he is still a pro wrestler. Lesnar winning the belt means that wrestlers aren't a bunch of pussies.


Umm... You do realize thats just making an appearance. Just like Stone Cold does 3-4 times a year. They get paid a lot, I mean a lot of money to do those.

It doesnt mean he will ever go back to prowrestling.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

EddyC said:


> http://www.bloggingcentral.com/Quot...snt-Rule-out-a-Return-to-Wrestling-117469.php
> 
> 
> Yeah.....So he is still a pro wrestler. Lesnar winning the belt means that wrestlers aren't a bunch of pussies.


Seems to me like he stated more recently that his heart isn't in wrestling, and that he led too much of a dirty life when he was a pro-wrestler. Pretty much his exact words during the countdown show. But hey, I won't argue with you, because I could be wrong. In my opinion, however, I doubt we'll see him back in a WWE ring. He may do a few shows in Japan here and there, but come on... the Japanese cross over between MMA and pro-wrestling all the time, and no one complains about that. How often have we seen pro-wrestlers fight MMA in K1? I don't see it as a big deal... were he fighting for WWE and UFC, then perhaps, but still... the man earned what the man earned, no matter what his affilliation.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

stitch1z said:


> I'm really shocked at how well Randy did, actually. I thought this would be a homicide.
> 
> It's hard to say what Randy will do from here. There's not many big money fights left for him in the UFC HW division. And a road to being next in line for the title would take at least a year... Crap.
> 
> *I almost wish Sylvia was back in the UFC. He's not the best in the world, but he has all the tools to straight up tool Lesnar IMO.*


 

...HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## inkmachine (Feb 4, 2007)

So would all you people who are totally against Lesnar and who think he's just as bad as Kimbo is for MMA think so low of Lesnar if he had never worked for WWE?


----------



## BlitzGT (Aug 16, 2008)

stitch1z said:


> I almost wish Sylvia was back in the UFC. He's not the best in the world, but he has all the tools to straight up tool Lesnar IMO.


You do remember what Randy did to Sylvia and how badly Sylvia did against Fedor. Im sorry, but Lesnar would TOOL Sylvia badly.


----------



## eruss2090 (Jun 21, 2007)

EddyC said:


> http://www.bloggingcentral.com/Quot...snt-Rule-out-a-Return-to-Wrestling-117469.php
> 
> 
> Yeah.....So he is still a pro wrestler. Lesnar winning the belt means that wrestlers aren't a bunch of pussies.


Credible Source...? 
idk, unless he has completely lied in every interview aired by the ufc, I believe he passed that point in his life.


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

eruss2090 said:


> Yeah a guy who has olympic level greco-roman wrestling ability.


If you take your head out of your butt for a minute, you would see that those were sloppy attempts. Olympic wrestler or not, Brock should have had a distinct advantage due to his size, strength and credentials. And by the way, Greco-Roman wrestling forbids takedown attempts below the waist, which is where Brock shot at, and Randy still stuffed it.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

BlitzGT said:


> You do remember what Randy did to Sylvia and how badly Sylvia did against Fedor. Im sorry, but Lesnar would TOOL Sylvia badly.


This. Sylvia has average sprawl and TDD and absolutely 0 ability off of his back.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Again, fair enough. And if you're correct, I'm sure all will be made right when the winner of Mir vs. Nog squares off against Lesnar. Just remember, this story is far from finished.


Even though I think Nog has the edge (so many weapons, deadly BJJ) he’s not the best match for Brock. With Brocks 81” reach and quickness (not side to side, he seems to only be able to move forward and backwards quickly which is a weakness) he can trade with a decent, smaller boxer and do more damage.
I think Brock can be beat by someone like Cain Velasquez, Shane Carwin, Junior Dos Santos and without any doubt Fedor. Brock is open to leg kicks, quick combos (granted you can avoid takedowns) and a fighter that can quickly circle out of range and create difficult angles.
Randy is just too slow. I still see Randy being able to beat quite a few heavyweights but someone like Brock is a terrible match-up for Randy.
Again this is just my perspective.


----------



## eruss2090 (Jun 21, 2007)

inkmachine said:


> So would all you assholes who are totally against Lesnar and who think he's just as bad as Kimbo is for MMA think so low of Lesnar if he had never worked for WWE?


probably not, but i think thats the whole point


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> [/B]
> 
> ...HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA!


What's so funny?

Tim has gread takedown defense, a reach advantage, better striking, and heavy hands.

Unfortunately Brock has the tools to smash most of the UFC's HW division IMO.

Whereas guys like Fedor, Barnett, and Sylvia would pose very serious problems.

I'm rooting for Nog to beat Mir and sub Lesnar, BUT...
Let's not forget how much trouble Nog had with Bob Sapp. And Sapp had no ground game to speak of.


----------



## Grappler125 (Jan 23, 2007)

EddyC said:


> http://www.bloggingcentral.com/Quot...snt-Rule-out-a-Return-to-Wrestling-117469.php
> 
> 
> Yeah.....So he is still a pro wrestler. Lesnar winning the belt means that wrestlers aren't a bunch of pussies.


Ok, to start, Brock is not the average pro wrestler. He's an experienced amateur wrestler that happened to be an NCAA runner-up, then a National Champion the next year. Brock's win does not give professional wrestling any credibility or legitamacy, so get off that shit. Professional wrestlers aren't necessaryily pussies, but merely athletic body builders that can act. Please, don't think that Brock's time as a pro wrestler has anything to do with his win or with him wearing the HW strap right now.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

inkmachine said:


> So would all you assholes who are totally against Lesnar and who think he's just as bad as Kimbo is for MMA think so low of Lesnar if he had never worked for WWE?


I'm not agaisnt Lesnar at all, I like him. I don't think lowly of him at all. I actually respect the man greatly for stepping up to such huge competition so early in his career.

I DO however, wish he was never in the WWE. That affiliation will always set back MMA's progress as a legitimate sport, no matter what.

(See earlier posts on page 4 to see why!)


----------



## phizeke (Apr 8, 2007)

This is really off the topic...but I would love to see Fedor take on Brock tho...haha


----------



## BlitzGT (Aug 16, 2008)

stitch1z said:


> What's so funny?
> Tim has gread takedown defense, a reach advantage, better striking, and heavy hands.


THE OFFICIAL FAIL POST OF THIS THREAD!

Go back and watch Randy completely destroy Tim Sylvia to give you a little hint at what Brock would do.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

BlitzGT said:


> You do remember what Randy did to Sylvia and how badly Sylvia did against Fedor. Im sorry, but Lesnar would TOOL Sylvia badly.


MMA Math doesn't work, bud.

Sylvia enjoys a reach advantage, great TDD, heavy hands, and better striking over Brock Lesnar IMO.

P.S. I'm sure you're aware that Sylvia was suffering from a horrific back injury in the Couture fight.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

BlitzGT said:


> THE OFFICIAL FAIL POST OF THIS THREAD!
> 
> Go back and watch Randy completely destroy Tim Sylvia to give you a little hint at what Brock would do.


MMA Math doesn't work. And Tim was suffering from a back injury in that fight.


----------



## BlitzGT (Aug 16, 2008)

stitch1z said:


> MMA Math doesn't work, bud.
> 
> Sylvia enjoys a reach advantage, great TDD, heavy hands, and better striking over Brock Lesnar IMO.
> 
> P.S. I'm sure you're aware that Sylvia was suffering from a horrific back injury in the Couture fight.


Take your own advice. Bad TDD, slow heavy hands, and slow striking by Tim Sylvia.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

BlitzGT said:


> You do remember what Randy did to Sylvia and how badly Sylvia did against Fedor. Im sorry, but Lesnar would TOOL Sylvia badly.


Pretty much, Big Tim was a stationary target, very unathletic.
Tim had a nice jab when he used it but Brock would destroy him in the 1st round, it would be ugly.


----------



## phizeke (Apr 8, 2007)

How bout Brock vs Fedor tho!!


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah i have to agree, I think lesnar would completely tool sylvia :dunno:

Fedor vs lesnar - fedor via submission


----------



## eruss2090 (Jun 21, 2007)

gm2685 said:


> If you take your head out of your butt for a minute, you would see that those were sloppy attempts. Olympic wrestler or not, Brock should have had a distinct advantage due to his size, strength and credentials. And by the way, Greco-Roman wrestling forbids takedown attempts below the waist, which is where Brock shot at, and Randy still stuffed it.


haha really...head in butt comment... 
what i am saying is that because he had a few unsuccessful takedown attempts does not mean his wrestling is overrated. I would suggest that it speaks more to randy's skill as opposed to brock's faults. I just don't think you could say his wrestling was overrated when he had a tough time taking down randy. And as we have seen in the past size is not always everything :dunno:


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

BlitzGT said:


> Take your own advice. Bad TDD, slow heavy hands, and slow striking by Tim Sylvia.


When has Sylvia shown bad TDD other than the Couture fight? 

In which, once again, he was suffering from a back injury.

I'm not defending Sylvia, I don't even like him. But to judge his entire game on the fight with Couture is just silly. 

Nog has great boxing. But you wouldn't know that by watching him fight Sylvia. Tim was picking him apart and made him look bad on his feet.

Tim lost horribly to Fedor, but so has 30 other fighters.

Anyway, my point is Sylvia has good wrestling, Brock has shown no submission game, Sylvia has great TDD, and whether you like it or not, his awkward style of striking is highly effective more times than not.

Just because Brock has won three whole MMA fights against a tiny Asian, a barely ranked but very seasoned fighter that never fairs well against wrestlers, and a 45-year-old man giving up 60 pounds to him, doesn't make him unstoppable. There are a lot of questions still left unanswered.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Congratulations to Brock on becoming the UFC HW champion in less than a year. Good luck in your fight to unify the title against Mir/Nog. I was pretty happy with this fight except for the end, Mario my favorite ref seemed VERY late in stopping it. I'm just glad Assagatti wasn't allowed to **** up this fight too.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

cplmac said:


> Congratulations to Brock on becoming the UFC HW champion in less than a year. Good luck in your fight to unify the title against Mir/Nog. I was pretty happy with this fight except for the end, Mario my favorite ref seemed VERY late in stopping it. I'm just glad Assagatti wasn't allowed to **** up this fight too.


I thought he waited a little long to stop it, too! Randy was clearly helpless for 5-10 seconds before the fight was called.


----------



## TheZar (Sep 23, 2006)

Lesnar did well tonight, but man Couture showed that Lesnar is far from invincible. Technically, Lesnar's takedowns arent as strong as one would think since Couture had some success in stuffing them (albeit Randy's the best HW wrestler in MMA). Standup wise, hes got a great right hand and every strike he throws can knock a person down because of the sheer mass of his body - but Randy was able to trade with Brock and did get Lesnar cut (Im assuming it was via a punch, have no clue tho). 

Im really looking forward to possibly seeing Brock and Minotauro fight considering Minotauro's chin. If Brock can crack that, I'd say hes legit no ifs, ands, or buts. (Thats not to say Brock isnt for real now - again hes still a raw product and the biggest test of his career would be against Minotauro/Mir, but tonight's win is an obvious signal that hes headed in the right direction).


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

awaits the "randy was never that good" reply


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thus ends the UFC forum here. 

Look, I've said it a million times; if Couture loses its getting hit with some crazy shit on the feet. Lesnar couldn't keep him down, out wrestle or out box Randy. He caught a guy he had 50-55 pounds on. His takedown game is basically a power double leg. 

So if Rampage Jackson rocked Kenny Florian with a punch, would everybody else be shitting bricks? Yeah I'm pissed Couture lost, but this is just the way I see it.


----------



## TheZar (Sep 23, 2006)

stitch1z said:


> I thought he waited a little long to stop it, too! Randy was clearly helpless for 5-10 seconds before the fight was called.


True, but the old addage is that you give the Champion the benefit of the doubt and let it go a little longer than you probably should. But I thought it was a fair stoppage. It wasnt as if the blows that Brock was throwing were haymakers - they were quick, short blows that hurt in accumulation.


----------



## Rabid (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm still pretty disappointed that Brock even got this fight without going through Mir or Nog. Did Nog and Mir agree to step aside for Brock so that they can gain some recognition with the tv series? If not, then Nog the interim champ should have had first whack at Randy.

And Tim's boxing is incredible, his ground game isn't steller but he does a good job of avoiding going to the ground.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Brock showed some good skills and is progressing very well as a fighter.

Great power and wrestling and his stand up is improving quickly.

Now he isn't a top 5 HW yet like some people will claim but he is pretty good.

His wrestling is IMO still a bit overrated he has great strength but his shots aren't good at all.

Now do I think he will beat Nogueira? not at all. Nogueira is a better striker and on the ground Brock will get swept or subbed. But Lesnar is improving quickly.

Now on to Couture he made some serious bad choices. Trying to take him down so early made no sense and he was leaving himself open to getting hit way too much. I think the year off did affect him a bit.

But that's not to take away from Lesnar who looked very good.

Now before we have all these Brock>Fedor threads remember he still has beaten no one with a true submission game or a real striker but he is a real talent.


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

eruss2090 said:


> haha at head in butt comment
> what i am saying is that because he had a few unsuccessful takedown attempts does not mean his wrestling is overrated. I would suggest that it speaks more to randy's skill as opposed to brock's faults. I just don't think you could say his wrestling was overrated when he had a tough time taking down randy. And as we have seen in the past size is not always everything :dunno:


Size and Strength are big factors in the wrestling department.Brock obviously had the advantage in both, and has credentials just as good as Randy's.Again, if you look at my original post, you'll see i'm not trying to bash Brock. I even said it was probably due to stamina problems because his takedown attempt in the 2nd round was much sloppier than the first.

Do I think his wrestling is overrated? yea. Do I think he's a bad wrestler? not at all.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

tonight really gained brock a shitload of experience....he was cut, controlled against the fence, and hit in the face a few times...

i never thought i'd see brock outstrike couture, but he did, he landed better strikes the whole fight

and for those of you questioning brock's wrestling...brock had a power double leg in college...it was what he was particularly amazing at....but doing that against a shorter guy w/ great tdd is very difficult....oh and he did slam randy nicely....and he also defended randy's tdd very well..


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> awaits the "randy was never that good" reply


I don't think you're going to get that at all. Randy lost, but not in humiliating fashion. He was giving a much larger, younger, and probably hungrier athlete a lot of problems most fighters his size or age couldn't have done against Lesnar.

He got caught by a guy 60 pounds his senior. Randy far exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Thus ends the UFC forum here.
> 
> Look, I've said it a million times; if Couture loses its getting hit with some crazy shit on the feet. Lesnar couldn't keep him down, out wrestle or out box Randy. He caught a guy he had 50-55 pounds on. His takedown game is basically a power double leg.
> 
> So if Rampage Jackson rocked Kenny Florian with a punch, would everybody else be shitting bricks? Yeah I'm pissed Couture lost, but this is just the way I see it.



Yeah, well, no offence to you, my friend, but if Brock had taken Randy down and grounded out a controlling win, some other assclown would be complaining about how Brock only won via his size and ability to use it as a lay and pray tactic. He controls Herring for three rounds on the ground, and people complain. He knocks out Randy Couture, showing improved stand-up, and people complain. It's a clear case of damned if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> tonight really gained brock a shitload of experience....he was cut, controlled against the fence, and hit in the face a few times...
> 
> i never thought i'd see brock outstrike couture, but he did, he landed better strikes the whole fight
> 
> and for those of you questioning brock's wrestling...brock had a power double leg in college...it was what he was particularly amazing at....but doing that against a shorter guy w/ great tdd is very difficult....oh and he did slam randy nicely....and he also defended randy's tdd very well..


Brock knocking Couture out was amazing to me because I didn't expect Brock to be able to land on Couture especially how often he did.

And Brock's doesn't set up his takedowns well at all. He has power but his shots ATM aren't good.

Now his TDD is great I don't see anyone taking him down. But his shots aren't very good and I don't understand how people can disagree with that.


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Brock knocking Couture out was amazing to me because I didn't expect Brock to be able to land on Couture especially how often he did.
> *
> And Brock's doesn't set up his takedowns well at all. He has power but his shots ATM aren't good.
> 
> Now his TDD is great I don't see anyone taking him down. But his shots aren't very good and I don't understand how people can disagree with that.*


Thank you!


----------



## eruss2090 (Jun 21, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> .Now his TDD is great I don't see anyone taking him down. But his shots aren't very good and I don't understand how people can disagree with that.





gm2685 said:


> Thank you!


Looking at it that way that does make a lot of sense. He is a very good wrestler, he just hasn't fully adapted it to mma.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

You can tell Mario Yamasaki was rooting for Couture. He gave Randy quite a lot of time. Many refs would have stopped it sooner.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Yeah, well, no offence to you, my friend, but if Brock had taken Randy down and grounded out a controlling win, some other assclown would be complaining about how Brock only won via his size and ability to use it as a lay and pray tactic. He controls Herring for three rounds on the ground, and people complain. He knocks out Randy Couture, showing improved stand-up, and people complain. It's a clear case of damned if you do, damned if you don't.


From what I remember Couture got back to his feet twice. Yeah he improved, but his size paid big dividends. Randy cut the guy up and got rock by a bigger man, that's fact. I thought Randy got the better of the wrestling, taking his back wasn't the best idea.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Aye, he's still a rookie, and he's still very much a work in progress. I think that's what bothers people about his being world champion, and I can appreciate that, to a certain degree. But again, this story is far from over. We still have Nog and Mir, one of whom has already beaten Brock. The tale is far from written, lads, lol.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Meshuggeth said:


> You can tell Mario Yamasaki was rooting for Couture. He gave Randy quite a lot of time. Many refs would have stopped it sooner.


lol! I know! Brocks arms looked tired by the time Yamasaki finally called the match. He could barely lift his arm to throw anything else at Randy.


----------



## _Destruction_ (Oct 7, 2008)

I am so impressed with lesnar and I am really glad he won.I nominate this for FOTY.I'll rep anyone who makes a GIF of the punch that drops couture


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> From what I remember Couture got back to his feet twice. Yeah he improved, but his size paid big dividends. Randy cut the guy up and got rock by a bigger man, that's fact. I thought Randy got the better of the wrestling, taking his back wasn't the best idea.


Fair, but Randy has dealt with monsters in the past. Gonzaga was certainly no small man, nor was Sylvia. If it was all about size, both would have tooled Couture, no? And no one here is saying that Randy should be feeling any shame. The man needs to hold his head high for taking it to Brock like no other man, both bigger and younger, has done. But finding fault with Brock, or crediting his size entirely for the win, I think is a tad much. We've seen bigger fighters go down to smaller fighters many a time. Sometimes, big or small, skill is the reason for victory. And I see Brock as developing some serious skill, albeit with obvious holes, which will no doubt be fixed in time.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

_Destruction_ said:


> I am so impressed with lesnar and I am really glad he won.I nominate this for FOTY.I'll rep anyone who makes a GIF of the punch that drops couture


I definitely wouldn't call it fight of the year.

Especially with Silva vs. Jackson 3 on the horizon.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i also thought randy looked very very tired after round 1...i predicted trying to scramble against lesnar would have been very tiring...brock was right, he just couldn't control him the way he did gonzaga and sylvia


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> i also thought randy looked very very tired after round 1...i predicted trying to scramble against lesnar would have been very tiring...brock was right, he just couldn't control him the way he did gonzaga and sylvia


Brock looked tired too. Randy was doing a decent job controlling lesnar, pushing him against the fence and what not. Just the breakups Randy would land the cleaner shots and in more abundance, but every knee and punch from Lesnar packed a lot more.

Either way, Randy did a pretty good job at 45 with a year off against a physically imposing fighter like Brock. He got knocked down by a punch in the temple from a larger man, nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Brock showed some good skills and is progressing very well as a fighter.
> 
> Great power and wrestling and his stand up is improving quickly.
> 
> ...


as i said earlier, brock's main weapon in college was a power double...but against a guy like randy, that just isn't the ideal way to take him down...randy is much shorter w/ fast reflexes....but brock's single legs just aren't that good

his mma wrestling offensively is good but not great...but his defense and control on the ground is very good

and is nog a better striker? technically yes...but so was randy....hell so was herring...and yet we see again, brock has dropped 3/3 in the UFC w/ his canned hams....i'm not saying he'll smash nog standing, but randy has better head movement than nog, and he still got dropped...so i think the standup aspect of this forthcoming fight is a big "*????*"


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


> i also thought randy looked very very tired after round 1...i predicted trying to scramble against lesnar would have been very tiring...brock was right, he just couldn't control him the way he did gonzaga and sylvia


Randy didn't look tired, Brock did. Randy and Brock spent an almost equal amount of time controlling eachother, so no Brock wasn't right, he just landed a well timed shot wall Randy was moving. It takes a very tough man to take a punch from someone the size of Brock, and Randy shook off a few of them while Mir and Herring both went down. All the more credit to Randy.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Rabid said:


> I'm still pretty disappointed that Brock even got this fight without going through Mir or Nog.


He did fight Mur in February, he lost by sub to kneebar.


Aaronyman said:


> tonight really gained brock a shitload of experience....he was cut, controlled against the fence, and hit in the face a few times...
> i never thought i'd see brock outstrike couture, but he did, he landed better strikes the whole fight


I totally agree, Brock learned more in this fight than his other three fights combined, he also showed more. And you are right about the striking too, I was really surprised that Brock was counterpunching well.


bbjd7 said:


> And Brock's doesn't set up his takedowns well at all. He has power but his shots ATM aren't good.
> Now his TDD is great I don't see anyone taking him down. But his shots aren't very good and I don't understand how people can disagree with that.


I have to agree on his takedowns, I've been a big proponent of his ability to take down anyone but this fight showed that his takedowns need work, maybe he needs to set them up better by throwing some punches first or something. And yeah, as much work as his takedowns need his TDD was superb. Randy is the master at taking people down and Brock not only stopped ALL of Randy's takedowns he stopped him from taking his back albeit in a very unconventional way (grabbing his ankle and yanking him down).


Terry77 said:


> From what I remember Couture got back to his feet twice. Yeah he improved, but his size paid big dividends. Randy cut the guy up and got rock by a bigger man, that's fact. I thought Randy got the better of the wrestling, taking his back wasn't the best idea.


I disagree. I thought Brock clearly won the stand up exchanges. He was counterpunching more than initiating though which I think made him look like he was not decisively the standup winner. I also disagree that Randy got the better of the wrestling. I'm going to have to watch the fight a couple more times though to be sure. One thing is for sure, Randy exposed a couple of holes in his game and for whatever reason Brock looked like he was a little more gassed than he should have been. It's entirely possible that Brock is one of those fighters who always looks gassed, and it's also possible that as an inexperienced fighter fighting against a true legend he was adrenaline dumping.

This was a great fight and really sets up the Lesnar/MirNog fight. I'm happy that Brock answered a few questions, he showed a chin taking a few serious knees and quite a few serious punches. He showed that mentally he can deal with being cut, and he showed a very underrated standup game. I'd like to see him work on his shots, and his sub game. As ugly as his donkey kong GandP looks, it's proven so far to be effective. I also really like his knees, man every time he throws a knee it looks devastating, he was moving Randy like a ragdoll with those knees. The future is bright for Lesnar and the UFC HW division.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> It takes a very tough man to take a punch from someone the size of Brock, and Randy shook off a few of them while Mir and Herring both went down.


I'm glad you brought that up, I was blown away at some of the shots Randy was taking. Man that guy has an insane chin.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

cplmac said:


> I'm glad you brought that up, I was blown away at some of the shots Randy was taking. Man that guy has an insane chin.


Some very heavy handed fighters such as Vitor, Barnett, and Pedro couldn't knock out Randy, only Chuck could and only on a counter punch (both times). Great chin, especially for an old man


----------



## andy_olinyk (Dec 31, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> i also thought randy looked very very tired after round 1...i predicted trying to scramble against lesnar would have been very tiring...brock was right, he just couldn't control him the way he did gonzaga and sylvia


brocks hips were turning fast when randy got brock on his back if randy wouldve been a bit bigger with a bit more power brock wouldve not been able to wrestle out of it. so as tiring as randy was against brock he did very well even tho at one point i thought brock was gonna pile drive randy but randy hiplocked lifted brock by the waist and almost tiped him over from the right to the left. it was a good fight wouldnt you say?


----------



## BlitzGT (Aug 16, 2008)

Randy took some bombs. I thought he was done when he took that elbow, but Lesnar didnt pounce on him. But you can only take so many bombs to the head before one drops you. Randy still has one hell of a chin.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

andy_olinyk said:


> brocks hips were turning fast when randy got brock on his back if randy wouldve been a bit bigger with a bit more power brock wouldve not been able to wrestle out of it. so as tiring as randy was against brock he did very well even tho at one point i thought brock was gonna pile drive randy but randy hiplocked lifted brock by the waist and almost tiped him over from the right to the left. it was a good fight wouldnt you say?


absolutely, very exciting....when randy almost slammed brock the bar was ERUPTING....

then it ended and everyone went quiet..while i stood up and gave everyone the finger...haha j/k


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

any realist should have know this is how it would end up. Everyone at my place wanted Randy, but logic said NO WAY. We all said that if Randy can avoid the shots to the head, he'll be ok. Then he took that first one in the 2nd and we all got real concerned.

Randy is in a class by himself and IS the face of the UFc. It was great seeing him back in there tonight. At 45, he could probably whip up on most fighters today.

Last, not sure if this fight should have been a title fight. I mean, Randy did retire, Nog won the vacent belt. Nog is the true Champ today and Brock will be next in line of the Nog/Mir fight - which should go Nog's way.

BTW = I attended some meetings this week in Vegas for my company and 4 members of the UFC made an apperance - Rachel Leah, Bruce Buffer, Frank Mir and Wanderlei Silva. Is was pretty cool.

Now we wait for Dec 27th. What a night this should be.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

your mom said:


> nog and mir were on the set and already had contracts sign
> 
> for the intrim belt so what are they to do just say oh
> 
> ...


Of course not but who said the Heavyweight championship fight had to be fought now and what did Brock do to deserve it? Win 1 fight?

Randy refused to come back, his problem and Nogueira should be champion. Randy should have been stripped of the title.


----------



## BlitzGT (Aug 16, 2008)

Judoka said:


> Of course not but who said the Heavyweight championship fight had to be fought now and what did Brock do to deserve it? Win 1 fight?
> 
> Randy refused to come back, his problem and Nogueira should be champion. Randy should have been stripped of the title.


How about looking at it this way. Mir v Nog is the title fight, while Lesnar v Couture was the #1 contender match.

Yes, the UFC should of done it another way, but it all will turn out good.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

Judoka said:


> Of course not but who said the Heavyweight championship fight had to be fought now and what did Brock do to deserve it? Win 1 fight?
> 
> Randy refused to come back, his problem and Nogueira should be champion. Randy should have been stripped of the title.


First, I am not a Brock fan at all, but who cares if he deserved it or not. He was in the right and won the fight. If you think about it, the heavey weight class in the UFC is probably the weakest of all divisions. Hell, maybe Anderson Silva should jump in there and turn Brock into a pretzel.


----------



## _Destruction_ (Oct 7, 2008)

NGen2010 said:


> First, I am not a Brock fan at all, but who cares if he deserved it or not. He was in the right and won the fight. If you think about it, the heavey weight class in the UFC is probably the weakest of all divisions. Hell, maybe Anderson Silva should jump in there and turn Brock into a pretzel.


I hope you're kidding.brock has 100 pounds on anderson.Brock would beat his ass


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

NGen2010 said:


> First, I am not a Brock fan at all, but who cares if he deserved it or not. He was in the right and won the fight. If you think about it, the heavey weight class in the UFC is probably the weakest of all divisions. Hell, maybe Anderson Silva should jump in there and turn Brock into a pretzel.


Yep. Hell this is essentially why Randy came back from retirement in the first place. He felt the heavyweight division was craptastic with Sylvia as the champ and he was right. I think the HW division has got better since then though.

If Lesnar isn't the "true" champ then it will come out in his next fight so I don't see how anyone can still complain. :dunno:


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

_Destruction_ said:


> I hope you're kidding.brock has 100 pounds on anderson.Brock would beat his ass


Anderson by flying heel hook 

Nah, it will be left to Big Nog to put the Muscle head down.

I bet on Brock to win, but hoped that Randy could pull it out... alas it was not to be... 

... there is another, and he be Big Nog.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

The UFC seems to like giving ex champs a rematch after like one win. So if randy stays at heavyweight would they give him someone like Herring, Kongo or Santos and if he wins that would they give him a title shot at whoever wins lesnar vs nog/mir?


----------



## Jundon! (Sep 10, 2008)

joey__stalin said:


> The UFC seems to like giving ex champs a rematch after like one win. So if randy stays at heavyweight would they give him someone like Herring, Kongo or Santos and if he wins that would they give him a title shot at whoever wins lesnar vs nog/mir?


I hope not...


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

cplmac said:


> I'm glad you brought that up, I was blown away at some of the shots Randy was taking. Man that guy has an insane chin.


Randy has an insane chin? ask chuck about that. He got KOed with a grazing punch. Brocks too big and randys too old and I predicted this fight all wrong. How many steroids u think Brocks eatin and injected to get that size? and I cant wait for people to say brocks Never touched steroids. Randy should retire he looked old to me tonight saw him breathing hard, and made some mistakes, didnt move his head enough in the standup, i hope he retires, nothing wrong with losing to a man 60 pounds heavier than you and 15 years younger he should go out on that note. And randy would be no match for Fedor imho.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I suppose Brock started taking them sometime in....uh, whatever you Americans call school before highschool, to get to as big as he was wrestling in HS? Why are you so positive he took them?

The wrestling in this fight went the way I thought it would, Lesnar doesn't have that great a shot tbh. The standup did not, and you have to give mad pros to Lesnar for getting to that level so fast.

Anyone realistically think he can beat Nog though?


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

Brock has a longer reach than Sylvia. Nice try. FTL.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Not taking anything away from Brock he won fair and square in impressive fashion, as for the steroid question he WAS a professional wrestler and I dont think any of them have not taken a ton of HGH do you. It was just a question and I am not taking any thing away from Brock, but I am dissapointed with the outcome, I was almost as suprised as I was when sugar kod lidell in that fashion. I thought randy would fair better in the standup.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

BlitzGT said:


> How about looking at it this way. Mir v Nog is the title fight, while Lesnar v Couture was the #1 contender match.
> 
> Yes, the UFC should of done it another way, but it all will turn out good.


That's not true at all. Lesnar is the UFC HW Champion now. Mir vs. Nog is the #1 contenders fight, which is stupid.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy fought a great fight but I just think he can't escape father time forever. Plus Brock was a terrible matchup for him. Brock will pose problems for every major HW. I can't wait for his next fight. Props to Randy.

PS: Brock, where's that german suplex I wanted to see?:thumb02:


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

_Destruction_ said:


> I hope you're kidding.brock has 100 pounds on anderson.Brock would beat his ass


yes, it was a joke.  However, I would love to see Silva crush him.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

_Destruction_ said:


> I hope you're kidding.brock has 100 pounds on anderson.Brock would beat his ass


Riiiiight!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anderson would make him look stupid


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I really didn't think Brock was going to land a big shot on Randy like that. Randy typically has good head movement and footwork, so big props to him for that. His standup seems to be coming along well.

Randy was putting up a great fight, and really made Brock work in the first round. I think Brock looked significantly more tired going into rnd 2 than we saw in the Herring fight, which raises questions about his gas tank in a real war (which i think he'll have with Nog).

I thought it was really close right up until the big shot. A shame imo, because i would have liked to have seen it go on for longer so we could see more of Brock and what he really has. This fight, as good of a win it is for him, didn't really show me anything new aside from the fact that i don't think Brock's wrestling technique is that sharp anymore. Randy was keeping with him even though he gave away 50+lbs. Its pretty obvious he relies on sheer muscle to get things done....which is fine, its his best attribute. I wanted to see more though.

Solid win for Brock.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> as i said earlier, brock's main weapon in college was a power double...but against a guy like randy, that just isn't the ideal way to take him down...randy is much shorter w/ fast reflexes....but brock's single legs just aren't that good
> 
> his mma wrestling offensively is good but not great...but his defense and control on the ground is very good
> 
> and is nog a better striker? technically yes...but so was randy....hell so was herring...and yet we see again, brock has dropped 3/3 in the UFC w/ his canned hams....i'm not saying he'll smash nog standing, but randy has better head movement than nog, and he still got dropped...so i think the standup aspect of this forthcoming fight is a big "*????*"


I agree with the first part just right now the only way I see him taking down the better wrestlers in the HW division atm is against the cage like he did with Randy.

Now against Nogueira I think Brock might be able to land a huge shot but I don't think he will finish him without going to the ground and honestly if Brock brings out those wild hammerfists against Nogueira unless he is already out cold he's going to get swept because while Brock has power in those hammerfist his control seems to drop a bit when he starts throwing punches hopefully he can improve that but idk.


----------



## Chris32 (Sep 22, 2006)

I was impressed by Brock...Imagine him in 2-3 years training full time at a top camp? He'll be one scary mofo...


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I agree.

No matter your thoughts on the fight, or if it was deserved, i think everyone has to agree that Brock has mad potential. The guy is just such an unusual case, it's exciting to see how far he might take this.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

A lot of the reaction here is puzzling, that people are upset Lesnar won just because he was a professional wrestler. I don't much care about what he did before he was in MMA, as long as it wasn't criminal.

Hell, Rampage was a collector for drug dealers before he got into the sport, but I don't remember people being upset that he was champion or calling him an embarrassment to the sport.

If I was going to be upset about anything related to this fight, it's that Brock didn't deserve a title shot yet. But you could argue that Randy didn't exactly deserve to be champion, either. Not after walking out on the organization and refusing to fight the No. 1 contender.

So I feel this pretty much evens things out. If anything, Lesnar did a good thing for the sport. He was in a position to embarrass UFC by losing badly in a fight many felt he shouldn't be in, but he stepped up, made the most of his opportunity and prevailed. I'm impressed by both the skill he showed last night and the work ethic it must have taken him to acquire it.

One more thing — the people who booed him after the fight, when he was being all class and giving Randy props, should be ashamed of themselves. Brock did nothing but his job. There's no shame in that.


----------



## andy_olinyk (Dec 31, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> absolutely, very exciting....when randy almost slammed brock the bar was ERUPTING....
> 
> then it ended and everyone went quiet..while i stood up and gave everyone the finger...haha j/k


LOL:thumb02:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Seriously? Last post was a year and a half ago and you necropost it to say LOL?


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Plus, he is longer here than me and only has 19 posts.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Indeed, I smell a troll...


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

A Troll that has been lurking for 4 years....he knows our weakness....could this be ...nah....could it?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Maybe he sent the message over a year ago?... and it got tangled up in a mini black hole or something?... only to arrive now??

It's the beginning of the end I say...


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

0_o........2012 had it right....damn those people on the corner had it right this whole time


----------

